# DVI > HDMI cable = smaller screen size



## Miral: (Nov 10, 2005)

Bought a DVI to HDMI cable for my new monitor (22" Viewsonic VX2260WM) and the quality is rubbish. Extremely blurry, think i managed to fix that just by using Auto-adjust but its still a bit blurry. The main problem however is the fact that the whole screen is not being used. There seems to be about a 1 inch gap around the edge of the monitor that is black while the rest of it shows the desktop. When i connect through a DVI cable there is non of this and it looks fine. At first i thought it was the cable as one of the screws where smaller than the other so i got that replaced but the problem is still there. 

I'll try an post an illustration of what i mean in a bit. Could it be my graphics card? Checked device manager and it lists "Radeon X1300/X1550 Series" and "Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary". No idea why it lists 2. Anyway i suspect its this as its quite old but not too sure.

http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sscreen.jpg
I know you like my paint skillz! :wink:


----------



## Miral: (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone got an idea? I've done all the display settings and checked them 100times. Anyway for me to narrow it down to find whats wrong?


----------



## ghost0001 (Apr 12, 2009)

no idea on the screen size issue, however have you tried digging into the settings of the monitor itself? mess with the refresh rate? play around in the menus of the monitor and see what happens. i use a hdmi to dvi cable for my dvd player and i get some over scan. this is the first i ever heard of under scan.


----------



## Miral: (Nov 10, 2005)

Doesn't seem so, checked everything and what i did notice is that the under scan is significantly reduced when i select the input to HDMI - AV rather than HDMI - PC but then it is still there. Seems very weird.


----------



## silveralecs (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the same problem. I tried with different HDMI cables, and still have the black gap around the screen.

Any suggestions ? I think it's a computer setting


----------



## ghost0001 (Apr 12, 2009)

i found the solution in the nvida control panel. With your computer plugged into the TV via HDMI you should see a setting to adjust the desktop size. After i resized the desktop everything plays perfectly. I don't know what it could be for ATI cards. Hope this helps out.


----------



## silveralecs (Mar 7, 2010)

I currently run on ATI. I have found an option, in ATI Control Center saying:
Desktop area
And i have a couple of resolutions like:
1920 x 1080
1680 x 1050

The thing is if i switch to 1680 x 1050 fits the screen perfectly, but the resolution is to small. If i switch to 1920 x 1080 the black gap appears around the screen.
I have a Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 full HD support for 1920 x 1080. It shouldn't have the black gaps around the screen.

Any other suggestions ?


----------



## silveralecs (Mar 7, 2010)

Found the solution on ATI Platforms:

1. Go to ATI Control Center
2. Clock on "Graphics" ( top left corner ) -> "Desktop and displays"
3. At a bottom of the window you see the displays you have currently plugged into your computer. Select the "Arrow" and then "Configure".
4. Select "Scalling options" and scale the image.

That's it !


----------

